# Ushaw College - Durham



## OSPA (Jan 19, 2009)

Ushaw College (or St. Cuthbert's College, Ushaw) is situated about four and a half miles North West of Durham city and, since its foundation in 1808, has been primarily concerned with educating students for the Catholic priesthood. There's not a ton of information about its demise as half of it is still open as a seminary, conference facilities and hotel, but as far as I can tell, its been 10 years since this place closed.

It was a bugger to get into, we had to wait for an hour for some charvas to disappear (with left us with only an hour of good light so there's camera shake on a few of them) and I had to stop myself swearing like a trouper on holy ground but we managed it. Oddity will hopefully post some of the outdoor shots soon - 











The bell tower





Pigeon Poo Mountain































The best part was the church! - 




































There's loads more I could post but its already pic heavy! A cracking day out I reckon!


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 19, 2009)

Well done for getting in! The stonework and glass in there is incredible. It just has to be saved! Love the old sewing machine too.


----------



## OSPA (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually, the charvas kind of helped, they spotted us walking around the sight whilst they were hanging out of a window and started shouting stuff at us like "how, a ye a monk?!", after a while of wandering around trying to find an entrance point we were stumped, so I figured we'd try and get up to where we saw them (I can PM the details if you like?) and sure enough we got in. 
Im amazed its not more trashed to be honest if folk that them are hanging around!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 19, 2009)

Fabulous find, Ospa. So many lovely details. I love the general aura of blueness. 
Excellent stuff...well done.


----------



## dave (Jan 20, 2009)

Well done for getting in the day i went last year access was fairly easy it would seem its much harder now i remember spending 2 to 3 hours in there and a very pleasant afternoon it was too.


----------



## OSPA (Jan 22, 2009)

dave said:


> Well done for getting in the day i went last year access was fairly easy it would seem its much harder now i remember spending 2 to 3 hours in there and a very pleasant afternoon it was too.



Yeah it wasn't dfficult in a security sense, there were just charvas hanging around and the only access point we could find involved climbing (my arms were killing me the day after!)


----------



## geordiekimbo (Aug 9, 2009)

OSPA said:


> Actually, the charvas kind of helped, they spotted us walking around the sight whilst they were hanging out of a window and started shouting stuff at us like "how, a ye a monk?!", after a while of wandering around trying to find an entrance point we were stumped, so I figured we'd try and get up to where we saw them (I can PM the details if you like?) and sure enough we got in.
> Im amazed its not more trashed to be honest if folk that them are hanging around!



Hi, can you please pm me details of how you got in. I went there today and i couldnt find a way in. i wouldnt mind doing a photoshoot in a location like this... how is access for women - and people carrying costumes?

much appreciated.


----------



## Vintage (Feb 24, 2010)

Like GeordieKimbo above, Me and Sgt Pepper had a wander up to this today and could not find a way in... Has anyone been recently? We did probs miss an easy obvious way in/


----------



## jonney (Feb 24, 2010)

Vintage said:


> Like GeordieKimbo above, Me and Sgt Pepper had a wander up to this today and could not find a way in... Has anyone been recently? We did probs miss an easy obvious way in/



Daddybear lives just down the road and I'm sure I remember him saying he took the dog for a walk up that way the other day. I'll ask him if he found a way in.


----------



## mexico75 (Feb 24, 2010)

jonney said:


> Daddybear lives just down the road and I'm sure I remember him saying he took the dog for a walk up that way the other day. I'll ask him if he found a way in.



I doubt he found one with a dog, the only access is invisible from outside


----------



## frogy222 (Mar 4, 2010)

*ushaw college*



Vintage said:


> Like GeordieKimbo above, Me and Sgt Pepper had a wander up to this today and could not find a way in... Has anyone been recently? We did probs miss an easy obvious way in/



please e-mail me for how to get in thank you jimmy [email protected]


----------



## OSPA (Mar 5, 2010)

It involves a climb but if you guys still need entry details then PM me


----------



## Vintage (Mar 6, 2010)

If it involves a climb. I think i know where you mean.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Mar 6, 2010)

Vintage said:


> If it involves a climb. I think i know where you mean.



Hey mate I got access details for Urshaw College of mates on north east urbex, meant to text you


----------



## OSPA (Mar 7, 2010)

Planning a trip up there with my bro soon if anyone fancies going? I thought i'd take him somewhere relatively easy where i've been before as he's an urbex virgin bless him.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 7, 2010)

Always be free to go up there again. 

Unless of course i'm at work...

which kinda means i'm not always free. But you know!


----------

